# Cookie's ear.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Cookie, has a bald red/yellow scabby patch under her ear. It would be ringworn right? If not than what else. I am going to say ringworm but lemme hear your thoughts. Or over-grooming? I sometimes see Minnie biting her to rat stuff out of her fur...


----------

